# Cat Shit One



## Not A Fox (Mar 24, 2009)

It's like the Iraq War, but with cute & adorable bunnies vs dirty rotten no good camels


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 24, 2009)

Fukken Furries.


----------



## Diego117 (Mar 24, 2009)

I want to see more!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 24, 2009)

I chuckled when I saw the comments.


> JakeWinton                  (31 minutes ago)
> 
> Furries made this. May they yaff in hell


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 24, 2009)

YAFF IN HELL FARFAGOTS


----------



## Sam (Mar 24, 2009)

That was was almost as awesome....


Well nvm. Fucking cool.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 25, 2009)

The best part is, it already makes Dreamworks look like wusses. <(^_____^)>


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Mar 25, 2009)

Dear Japan,

I love you, don't ever change.

P.S.  This needs to be a video game.


----------



## Not A Fox (Mar 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> YAFF IN HELL FARFAGOTS



Yiff Yaff


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 26, 2009)

goddomot forfoggots...
but srsly, that looks pretty sweet! i cant understand a thing but i like the mix of cute and pure action^^
oh japan, how much i love thee....


----------



## Not A Fox (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's something that's really really really annoying though about this:

The Boonie cap rabbit fires 4 damned shots out of his primary, throws it and switches to pistol. 

What The Fuck? The thing wasn't even jammed or out of ammo.

Way to piss people off just for dramatic action sequences, Japan.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 26, 2009)

Not A Fox said:


> Here's something that's really really really annoying though about this:
> 
> The Boonie cap rabbit fires 4 damned shots out of his primary, throws it and switches to pistol.
> 
> ...



What is he supposed to do, reholster and THEN grab for his Glock? You gots to be jokin', dude 

He's gonna pick it up later.


----------



## Devolger555 (Mar 28, 2009)

i seen it on youtupe, was funny


----------



## Corto (Mar 28, 2009)

Not A Fox said:


> Way to piss people off just for dramatic action sequences, Japan.


Well, to be fair with Japan, if this kind of thing "pisses you off" then you should probably be also ranting about how bunnies can't handle guns.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 28, 2009)

Not A Fox said:


> The Boonie cap rabbit fires 4 damned shots out of his primary, throws it and switches to pistol.
> 
> What The Fuck? The thing wasn't even jammed or out of ammo.



Yeah it was,  the m4 is empty.  Slow it down, and it goes click, he drops it and grabs his what looks to be a HK UMP.



> Way to piss people off just for dramatic action sequences, Japan.



Tactical reload and threat scans 360.  I'd say they got it right.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 28, 2009)

Switched from Vietnam for topicality?


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 3, 2009)

I finally checked this out after seeing it linked around so many times.
Looks amusing. The titles were a little misleading with the seeming absence of cats (or did I just miss them?), but damn... there's a movie called Apocalypse Meow now, lol.


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Apr 3, 2009)

Japan + Furries + Rabbits with deadly weapons + 3D Animation = The best thing ever.


----------

